

How to Improve Concentration with 50-Minute Focus Sessions - mac-mac
http://workawesome.com/productivity/how-to-improve-concentration/

======
DanielStraight
I think 50 minutes is too long. In any event, this has been well covered in
other places:

<http://www.pomodorotechnique.com/>

<http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2004/10/timeboxing/>

[http://www.alljapaneseallthetime.com/blog/category/timeboxin...](http://www.alljapaneseallthetime.com/blog/category/timeboxing-2)

